# This one started out at 15,000



## Overhauler (Dec 19, 2013)

I thought that they just got 2 extra 0's , but I guess not http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/bik/4244874437.html


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 20, 2013)

*High hopes*

Someone probably told them this bike was worth&&&&.


----------



## RustyK (Dec 21, 2013)

They may just sell it if the price drops $6200


----------



## DJ Bill (Dec 21, 2013)

You'd think someone who could afford  a $6300 bike would have a $99 digital camera capable of focusing.


----------



## cl222 (Dec 21, 2013)

Price went up 
1950 JC HIGGINS BIKE - $19500 (DES PLAINES)
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/bik/4244874437.html


----------



## DJ Bill (Dec 21, 2013)

Hell, I can go and buy a new car for that price. Or a fully restored Willys Jeep. That is just nuts.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 21, 2013)

This guy could be Japanese. Recently arrived from his country. He might have posted the ad thinking in Japanese currency. That could be 19,000 yen which is about $181.00 dollars. That sounds more right.  Though I have come across a few individuals who wanted thousands for a plain Jane 1980s Schwinn.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 21, 2013)

The price went up because I emailed him. He's convinced its with at least $1400.00. His response "Yeah. Hoh many of 1951 JC Higgins's you can find in the store or ever???????? it is not a production bicycle is it??????? It is worth $1400"


----------



## DJ Bill (Dec 21, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> The price went up because I emailed him. He's convinced its with at least $1400.00. His response "Yeah. Hoh many of 1951 JC Higgins's you can find in the store or ever???????? it is not a production bicycle is it??????? It is worth $1400"




Well, if it is worth $1400 why advertise it for 19,000!!! Dayum, someone needs to review their decimal points.

And check this out:  http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/bik/4230398736.html

Now that is more like reality. 


It is just crying out for an educational post like this in the for sale section of Chicago Craigs:

Attention: JC Higgens Girls bike seller:

No, your Higgins isn't worth $1400. And it for dang sure ain't worth $19,500 or $15,000 or whatever price you pick out of thin air today, unless you are including the free new pickup truck to take it home in. It isn't anything THAT special. Please start taking your medicines and stop posting on Craigs after drinking or drugging. 

Signed, your concerned neighbors.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 22, 2013)

DJ Bill said:


> You'd think someone who could afford  a $6300 bike would have a $99 digital camera capable of focusing.




Thinking the same thing, then I saw your post.


----------

